
House Homeland Security Staff Report – “Going Dark, Going Forward” [pdf] - tcoppi
https://homeland.house.gov/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/Going-Dark-Going-Forward.pdf
======
mcshicks
I saw a story on this in Tom's hardware today. I thought framing the debate as
"security vs security" was a helpful analogy. I think if you are interested in
what the US government will do in terms of encryption it's well worth reading

[http://www.tomshardware.com/news/lawmakers-encryption-
regula...](http://www.tomshardware.com/news/lawmakers-encryption-regulation-
house-report,32180.html)

